# Daten zwischen Festplatten verschieben und nicht kopieren!



## Fandi (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo Community!
Ich habe wieder mal ein Problem - oder besser gesagt eine Frage:
Ich habe in meinem PC zwei interne Festplatten und möchte die Dateien zwischen den Festplatten verschieben anstatt zu kopieren... Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, dass umzustellen oder so? Sonst müsste ich immer Rechtsklicken und Ausschneiden auswählen, aber das ist auf Dauer ziemlich nervig.
Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen!
lg,
Fandi


----------



## Jimini (22. Juli 2012)

Ich verstehe dein Anliegen nicht ganz. Möchtest du die eine Festplatte klonen, so dass die Daten von Festplatte A vollständig auf Festplatte B kopiert werden?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Fandi (22. Juli 2012)

nein, ich will sie nicht klonen sondern nur einzelne dateien verschieben, welche aber jetzt zwischen den festplatten kopiert werden...


----------



## Jimini (22. Juli 2012)

So oder so musst du ja eine Auswahl treffen, welche Dateien du von einer auf die andere Festplatte verschieben möchtest. Ein wenig schneller wird das mit Shortcuts (Strg+X, Strg+V) gehen.
Zudem ist ein schnelles Verschieben, wie es innerhalb einer Festplatte geschieht, zwischen zwei Festplatten nicht möglich, da hier Daten übertragen werden müssen, während beim Verschieben à la "von C:\A\ in C:\B\" nur Einträge im Master File Table geändert werden müssen, was sehr schnell geht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## broesel88 (22. Juli 2012)

Du kannst die Dateien mit der rechten Maustaste "rüberziehen", dann loslassen, und bei dem auftauchenden Dropdown-Menü "Hierher verschieben" wählen.


----------



## cdo (22. Juli 2012)

Hi! Im Windows Explorer kannst du die Datei(en) einfach mit der Maus in den Zielordner rüberziehen und wärend du die linke Maustaste (beim Verschieben) noch gedrückt hältst, gleichzeitig die linke oder rechte Shift-Taste drücken. Und schon wird aus dem "nach XYZ kopieren" ein "nach XYZ verschieben".

So nebenbei: Wenn man eine Datei innerhalb eines logischen Laufwerks zwischen Ordner austauscht, nimmt das Windows automatisch verschieben. Da kann man dann Strg links oder rechts gleichzeitig mit der linken Maustaste drücken und aus "nach XYZ verschieben" wird ein "nach XYZ kopieren"

mfg


----------



## Fandi (22. Juli 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Also das was cdo geschrieben hat, hat mich am Meisten überzeugt! Trotzdem danke an alle für die Mühe


----------



## Fandi (22. Juli 2012)

Thread kann geschlossen werden


----------

